# what foam do you use?



## silver_paws (Jul 7, 2012)

so far it would seem the hardest thing to get a hold of for a suit is a decent carvable foam. what are you all using and where do you get it?


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

Upholstery foam: It's usually green or white, and I buy it at my local JoAnns craft store.Easy to carve, holds up nicely, and it is what most suiters use.


----------



## jakejynx (Jul 9, 2012)

High density upholstery foam from Joann's. The green stuff. There's also a white upholstery foam that's not high density. It's good if the fur you're going to use on it is white, since the green foam shows through white fur.


----------



## SmikKet (Jul 9, 2012)

I used Poly-Fil Tru-Foam from Walmart for roughly $17. It is 24in x 72in x 1in. I made my mask and digitigrade from it and still have a bit left over and it is very light weight! Here's the link http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Tru-Foam-Roll-24-x-72-x-1/17330713 .


----------



## Ataraxis (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't have a Joann's around me, but I was able to find upholstery foam at a local sewing shop that works just fine. It's 1" thick and white. I've also used EVA, which is the same thing as fun foam or Foamies, but I got it in 1/2" thickness from this site. It's a bit trickier to work with, but it's sturdier, and you can heat shape it. I used it to make a slimmer base, and I built up the details with upholstery foam.


----------



## Wereling (Jul 13, 2012)

AnyOne know what to use to make a quadsuit?


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 13, 2012)

I get tons of foam from a floral shipping depo. Its a green foam that i glue together to make big blocks. But floral shops might have what you're looking for/ Much larger than Joann's


----------



## Arzus (Aug 2, 2012)

I have about 150, one square foot cubes of foam from a gymnastic "Crash pit" or "foam pit".
Its soft, squishy off white foam, that has a degree of resistance to it.
We had originally got it to make LARP arrows, but I know we wont use it all.

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of foam?
And will it work for a head?

From playing around with it, I can tell it would be easy to carve, but I'm just not sure if it can be used for a head.
If its no good for this, I won't be butt hurt, just wanna know before I wreck the fur I have.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2012)

A combination of upholstery and memory foam. Memory foam for the muzzle and lower jaw. The upholstery for the rest.


----------



## Nagowteena (Aug 7, 2012)

I use Both High density foam (green from Joann's) and upholstery foam (whitish in color and quite squishy from Walmart)


----------

